# Reaching my Goals



## ncgirl21 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey everyone!  My name is Andrea (ncgirl21).  I am from North Carolina.  The only picture I have to show what I look like now is my Halloween picture so here that is:

http://www.pricedavisinc.com/Halloween/PA310003.jpg

(I have blonde hair)

I am 5'8 and my weight usually fluctuates around 145-150.  I would like to get down to around 130 and drastically lower my body fat.  I'd assume it's around 21%.  I would like to trim down my butt, hips and upper legs, especially my thighs.  The back of them just really pisses me off!!  I'd like for my abs to show and I'd also like to build some muscle in my arms.  I want more shape to them.  

I don't really know of any *specific* diet that I will be following.  I eat pretty clean right now.  My biggest problem is sweets.  I could honestly live off of chocolate and nothing else!!  I just plan on eating a lot of lean protein sources (meat, fish, lf cottage cheese, lf cheese) and getting my carbs for lite whole wheat bread, veggies, fruits, and beans.  I have read just about everyone's journal on this board and on the IM competition board.  You girls are all so beautiful and really have your shit together as far as diet/exercise goes.  I'm really motivated by all of you.

I'm open to any advice that anyone has and I promise to listen to it as long as my body, or I should say booty, coroporates!! LOL!!

I could really use some input as far as workout are concerned too.  I work 1 full time job, 1 part time job, and go to school full time at night, so I need them to be quick but effective.  I have a treadmill, eliptical, mini trampoline and 1 10 lb. dumbell at home.  I was thinking that I could do some cardio in the morning for about 20 minutes.  I hate cardio though!! Then, there is a gym down the road from where I work so I figured I could do weights on my lunch hour.  I would have to get it done in about 30 minutes though.  Does this sound like a good idea.

My first day will begin on January 1st.  But, not to worry, I'm not on some full fleged binge until then, I just only have access to a computer while at work and I'll be on vacation this week after today.  

Well, I guess that was my novel.  I look forward to everyones comments and hope to loose the first five pounds by my 21st birthday (1-18) and then have my body look the way I want it to my this summer.  Then I just want to maintain.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to IM!  Good job starting up a journal  We all need some extra motivation this time of year, when cheat food jumps at you everywhere


----------



## Monolith (Dec 23, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 29, 2003)

Monday- December 29th

AM Workout:  Weights- 20 minutes
                      Cool down- 5 minutes eliptical

Meal 1:  1 hard boiled egg  
              2 slices turkey breast 

Meal 2:  1 piece beef jerkey
              2 slices turkey breast
              1 piece cheese

Meal 3:  Salad (lettuce, turkey, cheese, pepperoni)
              1 teaspoon Ranch

Meal 4:  Grilled steak and shrimp

I am going to do a low carb diet.  Then I'll gradually add back in good carbs.  

PM:  20 minutes weights
        25 minutes cardio (treadmill on incline)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome Andrea!


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 29, 2003)

You will need to increase the cardio to burn more fat. Increased muscle mass will help burn calories but 20 minutes of cardio is only just about enough to get warmed up.

I know you are just getting started so ramp up slowly and eventually an hour or more of cardio will become normal.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 29, 2003)

How much cardio should I be doing now?  Can I break it up into two sessions?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

30 to 45 min. 4 to 5 days a week.

Start by doing cardio 2 to 3 times a week then bumping it up a notch.

I would weight train for 30 min (if that's all you have) 2 to 3 times a week.  Keep your protein high, Carbs moderate...Sweets should be kept on the DL while treating yourself one day/night per week.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 29, 2003)

If you are just beginning your program then keep it low for a couple of weeks to get your body in gear for harder work to come.

Slowly ramp up intensity and time and add in short high effort intervals while doing the cardio. Interval work trains the body to recover quickly from exertion.

But ideally you will want to do cardio work at a moderate intensity for an hour or so to get into burning some fat stores. The really hard efforts will make the body use up the readily available glycogens to meet the energy demands and less fat.

And like I said before, muscle mass will naturally burn calories so as you tighten up you will not be at as much risk of storing fat.

If your primary goal is trimming and not muscularity then you need to focus on cardio and do less weight lifting.

There are lots of folks on this board who can advise you better than I who are trainers and other fitness professionals so stick around and you will get some good advice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

hey girl! welcome to IM, I feel u bc I wanted to look hot for my 21st bday (this Saturday that just passed) and while I didnt quite make it lol, Im on my way to summer-hottiness  

personally, I tried no carbs and well it sucked lol, had no energy, i operate a lot better with carbs just gotta watch how much, what types, and what times 
Ex: stick to mostly complex carbs like sweet potatoes, brown rice, oatmeal mmm, and mostly within the first 3 meals of the day (i do about 5 meals/day) of course u have to personalize this to u depending on ur schedule and workouts..im sure ppl on the boards will help u w that im not quite the one to ask 
wishing u the best of luck! *hugs*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone!! My current goal is to loose 20 pounds and to get down to a size 5/6.  I'm a 9 now.  Most of my problem is in my legs and @ss!!! I'd just like to chop it off!!

Greek Blonde Chic- Happy Late B-day


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

ty...thats me too, im a size 9 and id like to be a 5/6 (weird) but my problem is more around my waist and hips not my ass and legs..


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2003)

Well at 5'8, 130 lbs. as a goal weight seems a little low to me.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

Andrea, don't let anyone fool you. Cardio at hours at a time and 5 days a week is not necessary! Most can be done through diet. Cardio 2 to 3 times per week @ 45 min each is enough!
That is, if you incorporate weight training also!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 30, 2003)

dg806- I only live about 40 minutes from you (Lincolnton).  I've just recently added in weights.  I'm doing them four times a week.

Tuesday, December 30th

AM: Couldn't get up, too tired!! 

3x15 squats wilth ball

Meal 1:
1/4 cup egg whites
1 whole egg
1 piece cheese
2 pieces turkey


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 31, 2003)

The rest of Tuesday:

Meal 2:
1 cup lettuce, 1/2 stalk celery, 2 cans chicken, 1 ounce cheese

Meal 3:
2 cans tuna, mayonaise, 1/2 celery stalk, 1 ounce cheese, sliced turkey

Snack: 1 small piece beef jerkey, sliced turkey

Workout: Taebo (first tape, 25 minutes)
                Treadmill (incline 10 minutes)
                legs (3x10) (don't know what any of those exercise that I do are called except squats and lunges

Wednesday, December 31st

AM:  50 squats, curls, presses (2x10)

Meal 1: 2 eggs, 1/4 cup egg whites, 1 ounce cheese, turkey breast

Meal 2:  2 cans tuna, spinach leaves, celery, mayonaise

Meal 3: ??? Probably chicken and a salad

I'm not drinking tonight, but don't know that I'll have a chance to get a workout in. Still gotta party!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 2, 2004)

January 1st:
Meal 1: 1/4 cup of egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices turkey, 2 ounces cheese, 7 mini veggies sausage links

Meal 2:  1 hard boiled egg, 1 ounce cheese

Meal 3:  salad w/ chicken, cheese, small slice of pepperoni, celery, and egg 
Large chicken Breast

Workout:  40 min. treadmill

January 2nd
Meal 1:  1/4 cup egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices turkey, 1 ounce cheese, 8 mini sausage things

Meal 2:  2 cans tuna, 1 stalk celery, 1 ounce cheese

Meal 3:  Steak and salad w/ pepperoni, cheese, turkey

Workout:  abs, legs, @ss, and some arm exercises, 10 minutes HITT cardio


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 5, 2004)

Food over the weekend was good.  Still watching those carbs.  1.5 hour walk on Saturday, and did 40 minute workout last night (abs, @ss, legs, arms)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 9, 2004)

Still doing good! Haven't updated in a few days.  Workouts have been a little off do to school, but hopefully will get back on track tonight.


----------

